# AF 403 & 3112 parts in For Sale section



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I have two listings in the For Sale section which are in desperate need of parts, but I hate to just toss them out. These were part of a lot that I recently bought, and I have NO American Flyer background. If you guys think you can use these, check the For Sale section.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. These are prewar O gauge Flyer. You may want to post a similar notice in the O gauge forum, many of the O gaugers collect and operate prewar Flyer.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I know that they were Prewar, as I had to try and identify what numbers they were. I never got into A/F. I had Lionel as a kid, and am still into Lionel, so my knowledge of American Flyer & Marx is very limited. Knowing that most of you A/F guys hang here in S gauge, I tossed the posting here, along with the original in the For Sale section. I figured I would give MTF members these parts, and hate to just toss them. I may take up the suggestion and posting in the O section also. Some members just hate to wander far from where they love to hang out.....LOL


----------

